# Expensive RV?



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Someone has bid £199,995 for this 1995 Tiffin Allegro on ebay. It has to be annoying for anyone selling to have someone spoil the bidding?:-


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Someone is having a laugh or else slipped the comma one point right by mistake.. :lol:


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I think it has to be a genuine mistake,looks like it is worth 20k


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well the bidder and or the seller can cancel the bid....


----------

